# Wilfa svart grinder and Aeropress espresso



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys

From what I can understand the Wilfa Svart grinder isn't suitable for grinding fine enough for espresso coffee from a machine but is it suitable for grinding for an Aeropress espresso.

At the moment I've got a budget of around £200 and I'm exploring the coffee world. I currently own a french press which I enjoy coffee from so want to take the next step with it and get a decent grinder to grind my own beans. I also love lattes so want to be able to make those as well. I'm torn between getting a grinder/Aeropress/some sort of milk frothing device to be able to make the lattes (and also grind my beans for the French press) or an espresso machine (buy a grinder at a later date) to be able to make lattes from pre-ground beans. If I went the espresso machine route I then wouldn't be able to grind beans for the French press but I do like the idea of being able to learn how to steam/froth the milk properly and then in a couple of months when I can afford a grinder learn the art of pulling a good espresso.

any advice welcome

thanks

jason


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

The wilfa can go fine enough for aeropress and is a very capable grinder for all brewed coffee(from what I've read)

However if you are planning on going down the espresso route at some point then I wouldn't consider buying a machine first and grinder later. I would definitely buy the grinder first then at least you can enjoy better coffee with your French press/aeropress till you save money for a machine.

I don't know if there are many grinders in the £200 region that can easily switch between espresso and filter so maybe some one else can chime in.

On a side note there's a wonderful trick to frothing milk with a French press - have a look on YouTube


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Fez

So I should be able to make a semi-decent espresso using an Aeropress and the Wilfa grinder ? With lots and lots of practise of course ! Lol


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

You can make a strong, concentrated brew, but it's far from an espresso.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Zephyp said:


> You can make a strong, concentrated brew, but it's far from an espresso.


 This @Jason11

Another solution might be to get a decent hand grinder now for your brews then gives you time to save to buy a good grinder espresso capable grinder and machine down the line


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Some good advice thanks.

I'm thinking the Wilfa grinder may be the way to go currently and learn some good basics using the French press and grind sizes


----------



## Nagata (Aug 11, 2019)

I am very pleased with my Wilfa for my Aeropress non-espresso drinks. As I have no intention to do espresso at home, this works a treat. I considered a hand grinder but CBA to deal with it, and the Wilfa has a nice tidy footprint. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Tom66 (Dec 18, 2019)

I use an Aeropress to make 'espresso style' brews - 19g of fine ground, fill with 90 degree water to #3, steep for 4 mins, very slow press to half way, then a fast, firm press until it's empty.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

You can't make espresso using Aeropress, but you can make something that may feel pretty close to an "Americano". There isn't a great variety of sub-£200 electrical grinders that are capable of espresso. If you're not planning to make bigger brews then I can really recommend a hand grinder as some of the newer design work just as well as much more expensive electrical ones. Something like the 1Zpresso JX seems pretty good value.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I initially ended up buying a Wilfa Svart grinder and using it with brewed coffee French press/Clever dripper/ Aeropress methods. I've now got a Gaggia classic and Comandante C40 hand grinder for espresso's which seems to be working well for me so far although I'm looki g at doing the PID mod after Christmas to up my game a bit !

Jason


----------

